

Physics discoveries of 2011 - cldwalker
http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/news/48126

======
pinhead
This is really cool. I would also be curious to see a list of what the top 10
major advancements in computer science were for 2011.

------
cldwalker
glad to see there's some appreciation for real physics and not just
sensationalistic higgs + faster than speed of light stories

